# Issues with wireless adapter



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, my laptop has been unable to connect to my wifi for the past 24 hours. Yesterday evening I decided to unplug and re-plug in my router since I haven't done it in awhile. Upon restarting, my laptop was unable to reconnect and I spent 3 hours last night trying to troubleshoot it. I have an HP Pavilion dv6 64-bit running on Windows 7, and my router is a Netgear WNDR3400v3. I use the Netgear genie app on my iphone to manage wireless settings, and last night I realized that my password on the app was outdated so I updated it to the correct password. My laptop is from 2010 so I usually can only connect to the 2.4 GHz and not the 5G on my router. I don't think it's a problem with my router itself, as my phone is able to connect to my wireless just fine. The internet on my laptop also works fine when I hard-wire into my router. The only other thing that hasn't been able to connect to wifi is my Nest thermostat.

Here are a few things I have tried so far, some of which I did based on trying to troubleshoot via googling (I am NOT tech savvy):
- Disabling the miniport adapters in device manager
- Yes, my wifi button on my laptop is on
- Restarting router, modem, and laptop
- Making sure drivers are up to date for network adapters (Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN, Miniport Adapter #3, and Miniport Adapter #4)
- Deleting all cookies
- Manually forgetting network in Network & Sharing Center and then re-entering password
- When going through Windows Network Diagnostics, the problem found is "Problem with wireless adapter or access point"
- When running the Intel PROSet Manual Diagnostics Tool, it fails at the Association Test.

ipconfig report attached. I've been using my iphone's hotspot to use my laptop / be able to submit to this forum. Thanks in advance!

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fcaa:2dc:89a0:172d%23
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.20.10.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.240
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.20.10.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{76D17C82-B009-4263-A8EE-A8FDB9F3C973}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{17D31252-42AC-47EC-B92B-F261589B6D65}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A27346C5-A44A-4563-9AA5-FF53DD79CF09}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Christine Simmons>^A


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

you appear to be connected to the router . . Let's test the internet:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 172.20.10.1 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert google.com >> 0 & echo [/php] >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. text file with output attached.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Internet is fine . . What antivirus, firewall and other realtime protection is running?


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I have avast antivirus free version. That's all that I know I have.

Dummie question..I ran the previous command prompt while connected to my hotspot. Is that relevant?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yoou want to run the commands while connected to your router


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Okay I'll rerun the command. To clarify, do you want me to connect my laptop via a hard-wired connection to my router, or do the command wirelessly?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Run the tests when connected wireless . . then connect with Ethernet cable to upload the results


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks. New ipconfig and echo commands are attached. I am not able to connect to my wifi at all, it gives me the error shown in the picture so not surprised the echo failed.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Christine Simmons>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f161:f6a9:24f6:87b1%25
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.16.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{76D17C82-B009-4263-A8EE-A8FDB9F3C973}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A27346C5-A44A-4563-9AA5-FF53DD79CF09}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{17D31252-42AC-47EC-B92B-F261589B6D65}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

ECHO is on.

Pinging 172.20.10.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 172.20.10.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 172.20.10.2: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.
Unable to resolve target system name google.com.
[/php]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please paste the results rather than attach as a file . . makes it more complicated than it needs to be.

In your first post, the ipconfig showed this:



> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fcaa:2dc:89a0:172d%23
> ...


The last one showed this:



> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f161:f6a9:24f6:87b1%25
> ...


What was different about the way the pc was connected between these two ipconfig reports?

Let's start with basics . . 

Please post a screenshot  of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor group expanded.

How do I get into Windows Device Manager?


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't recall..I likely ran the first ipconfig while connected to my hotspot not realizing it was relevant, whereas for the second ipconfig and echo I made sure I wasn't on my hotspot. Here's Device Manager.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Next . . delete the miniport adaptors and then let's take a peek at your network environment: ( you may have done some or all of these steps, but this time do them in this order

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Miniports deleted. Strangely enough I just checked my Device Manager after going through all the other steps and they still show up, even though I'm certain I uninstalled them.

I cycled everything as you described and still no luck connecting. It asks for my wifi password and then gives me the unable to connect message.

I removed all stored networks and I removed proxy settings in both internet explorer (which I practically never use) and firefox (which I always use). IE already had the proxy settings unchecked so I didn't need to change anything there (see screenshot). For Firefox, it was originally set to "Use system proxy settings", which I then changed to "No proxy" (see screenshot).

When you say to run the ipconfig report while connected to the router, I assume you mean via an ethernet cable which I have done below.
ipconfig report:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChristineHP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 98-4B-E1-9E-26-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c578:64f3:b6ea:5168%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 27, 2015 2:07:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 28, 2015 2:07:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 194530273
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-56-F9-C0-98-4B-E1-9E-26-A2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{76D17C82-B009-4263-A8EE-A8FDB9F3C973}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9DEA320B-F1E2-42ED-913E-D48CA70DF119}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{75DFAFF6-1ADD-4D87-ACAD-7E907BC0290F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{20B65235-EBAC-4140-BA6F-185739FE0DFA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Will run the wifi inspector now and report back.


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Wifi inspector screenshot below. My wifi is NETGEAR00.


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I went through the device cycling again just in case something went awry with the miniport uninstall. They still show up in my device manager, see picture. My internet works fine when connected to the ethernet cable through the router, but not when I disconnect the ethernet and try to use wifi.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Actually, run the ipconfig while trying to connect to the wireless . . and the Ethernet disconnected. In the Network 

Does any other device connect to the router wireless?


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess I don't understand because it's not letting me connect to the wireless, so the ipconfig is my laptop simply disconnected from wifi. The attached pictures show the steps during my attempt to connect to the wifi. First, I click on my wifi, then it says it's getting information, then I enter my password, then it says it's connecting, and finally it says unable to connect.

Revised ipconfig report below and wifi inspector screenshot attached. My iphone connects to the wireless (5G version) just fine. And my work laptop (Dell Latitude on Windows 7) also connects fine but is also on the 5G version of the wireless. But my Nest thermostat does not connect. My personal laptop that is at issue is too old to connect to the 5G ("NETGEAR00-5G") so I've always connected to the non-5G wireless.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChristineHP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-61
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-0F-D8-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{76D17C82-B009-4263-A8EE-A8FDB9F3C973}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{39BD0D85-FFC0-4FFE-85BA-548A22A3DFEB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{658F3021-7A12-4665-8C6F-FE845A18C21D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The report when not connected via Ethernet shows a "clean" set of numbers . . try removing the wireless security and see if you can connect


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I removed the security from both the 2.4 and 5G wifi, and I am responding to you while connecting to my wifi on my laptop! And I just checked my Nest thermostat, I was able able to connect on that as well. But of course would like to put security back on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Start with WEP and work your way up to stronger . . have you updated the driver for the wireless card?


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

WEP works and I can connect on my laptop wirelessly. When I move up to WPA-PSK [TKIP], which is the next on the list, I get the error shown in the picture when I try to connect to the wifi.

I think I updated the driver for the wireless card, but when I started running into trouble myself before your assistance I did system restore.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try downloading and installing the newest version


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

I received the attached error when trying to search automatically for updated driver software.

The driver listed in my Device Manager is called "Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN", whereas in this picture it's called N-1000.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do not use the search automatically feature to get the driver . . go to the pc manufacturers support site and download it there


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Doesn't seem to help, I'm still stuck on WEP security. I tried downloading the intel drivers from the hp website:

HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support

as well as the Intel website:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...-Wireless-Software-and-Drivers-for-Windows-7-


I cannot find anywhere to specifically update the 1000 BGN driver that I have. I'm also getting this error in Device Manager now.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the Operating System?


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Windows 7 Home Premium
Version 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
64-bit OS


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would start with this driver:

*Intel Wireless Drivers, Intel PROSet, and Intel My WiFi for Microsoft Windows 7*

If it does not install, use the other Intel drivrs on the HP site one at a time


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

It updated this time, but I still can't get past WEP security. It says unable to connect to NETGEAR00 when I try to go up to WPA-PSK [TKIP]. When I bump it back down to WEP to use the wireless and reply to you, I get the attached notice about WPS. I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's just saying that the WPS ( WiFi Protected Setup ) button will not work if you set the security to WPA-PSK [TKIP]. . . unless you depend on that button to connect devices it is no big deal.

Try resetting the router and see if it works any better . . you will have to re-enter any data that lets you log on to the ISP


----------



## theneonraindrop (Sep 23, 2015)

You mean a hard reset? I will try that when I can, I have guests over the next few days so don't want to lose the internet when they are here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yes . . A hard reset


----------

